# Problem with certificates?



## dub_c80 (Mar 11, 2018)

I am running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p6 in a FreeNAS iocage jail.

I am trying to use wget to download a file from my google docs account.

With the command wget "https://docs.google.com/xxxxxx" I get the following error:


```
Connecting to docs.google.com (docs.google.com)|172.217.15.110|:443... connected
.                                                                              
ERROR: cannot verify docs.google.com's certificate, issued by 'CN=Google Interne
t Authority G2,O=Google Inc,C=US':                                              
  Unable to locally verify the issuer's authority.                              
To connect to docs.google.com insecurely, use `--no-check-certificate'.
```

When I use '--no-check-certificate', it downloads the file, but this does not seem like a good or secure option.

If there are any suggestions about how to correct the certificate verification issue, that would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 11, 2018)

Of course, it's not a secure option without a cert. That's the purpose of it!


----------



## hukadan (Mar 11, 2018)

Is security/ca_root_nss installed ? If not, install it and try again.


----------



## dub_c80 (Mar 11, 2018)

That worked, thank you very much!


----------

